# limited or no connectivity, no DNS server need help quick



## cr1mson (Jun 27, 2006)

my XP, ser pack 2 computer has gone wierd, i can't go on the internet using my linksys router. it comes up with the page cannot be displayed page. i really need help as i had to travel 5 miles to write this a the nearest library. 

i cannot get a DNS or a WINS at all & my LAN comes up with limited or no connectivity.

PLEASE HELP ME

THANX 
RICHARD


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

1st try to unplug the router. Now plug it back in and see if that makes it work. 
2nd. If the above does not work, try to reset the router with the reset button.
If 1&2 do not work, time for a new router. I have seen several Linksys routers die like this.


----------



## cr1mson (Jun 27, 2006)

*thank you*

thanx about 2 hours later i ran the system recovery tool to reset the computer to factory settings & im able to write this on my own computer
thank you again
richard


----------

